# Trace Minerals



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Are any of you guys' having trouble finding trace minerals? My friend at the coop said he could not get them anymore, he figures the EPA is trying to get them phased out. All I know is I'm having a hard time finding them.

T.J.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Post Edited. Did not check the topic section before replying.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I must apologize, I've really got to stop making post when I'm dog tired. What I meant was soil applied.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

TJH said:


> I must apologize, I've really got to stop making post when I'm dog tired. What I meant was soil applied.


No need to apologize. I was the one who did not look to see what section your post was under.

I always click on New Content and go from there. Have had cows on the brain lately.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you talking about 50# Trace Mineral Blocks?


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

This outfit can make a blend for you and coat the fertilizer pellets with the trace minerals you need. They also deliver.

Wilber Ellis

407 W 4th St

Sedgwick, KS 67135
(316) 772-5292


----------

